# New owner of ball python - done my research but few questions!



## wangle99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to reptile forums as an actual owner although this account has been up for a few months now. I brought home my first snake today, a royal python. She's lovely! We've had no issues with her and her past records say she is a relatively consistent eater too (I know they can be fussy with food). We also have a good friend who's had a royal python for years, so if we have any problems, then we can talk to them.


A few things though. I've been given different advice on SO many things, so I'd just like someone out there who's done it all before to tell me the best thing to do when it comes to humidity and temp - as it's a bit hard to make that choice by yourself when snake owners and experts are all telling you different things... 


The first thing - humidity. I was worried because the tank seemed far too humid (80-90% which is too high, right?) at first, I got this reading off the hygrometer when it was placed on the cool end of the viv. I've just moved it to the middle of the viv and it now says 50% - which is too low?! So my question is, do I wait for the viv to level out a bit more before looking into raising/lowering the humidity? I know how to raise it but it's not so straightforward to lower it I feel, as the only advice I've come across on my web research is to improve ventilation or to buy a bigger viv (the viv is already big). Also, for an accurate reading, where should I place the hygrometer? Cool end, warm end or middle? On the walls, ceiling or just on the ground? Everyone's been telling me different places to put it. 


Secondly is temperature. The expert at the reptile shop said for us to have a heat mat and a low heat bulb, but we've decided that the heat mat won't be so good as apparently the snake could lie on it and burn her belly, which is understandable (I had read this on a site somewhere before being told this by our snake keeping friend, but just thought that it was an extra extra precaution). We're going to take the mat out once the snake has settled in a bit, and move the heat bulb further down to the hotter end. If I shouldn't be doing this, or you feel doing something else would be better, then feel free to let me know.


That's all for now. I promise you, I have done my research and I've been wanting a snake for a VERY long time now - certainly not an impulse decision! 

Thankyou


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

When your hygro was reading 80% did you have it near your water dish?
I have two, one near the water dish which reads at 80% and one near the warm end which reads at 50%
Although I believe these needle type dial ones aren't the most accurate.
I am heating a 2 ft viv with a 60 watt ceramic bulb, (guarded) with temp of 31 at the hot end and 25 at the cold end. No need to use a mat as well.
To achieve this I have the sensor for the thermostat set midway in the viv, approx 3 inches from floor and have the thermostat set to 28. That way, the thermostat works to make the ambient air temp in the middle 28. These temps, once I had set it up this way and played with the stat, have been constant for 3 weeks so I know it's working. (I have a dial thermomoter each end and a digi with a probe at each end, overkill I know but as a new royal owner I want to make sure)
She seems pretty happy with this set up and ate first time too.
For lighting I am using a 5w, led bulb, it gives off a nice mellow, not too bright, light and adds NO extra heat to the viv. This is purely there to give her a day/night cycle (and it looks pretty too) 
All of my info I got from books, here, and talking to other owners
Hope this info is helpful for you


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

You could use a heat mat underneath the viv and maybe raise the viv up on some wooden blocks or lats or something so that the air circulates and it shouldn't get too hot for her to lie above.

I personally think that heat mats are safer than bulbs as a bulb can blow and then you'd potentially have bits of glass in the viv as well as a potentially exposed, electronically-live fitting, which the snake could investigate with its tongue and end up being electrocuted. Sounds unlikely, but I have heard of this happening in the past. 

I try to avoid heat lamps when I can and only use them with species that are classed as heliotherms eg. certain lizards and tortoises. A lot of snakes will naturally bask on warm surfaces (eg. rocks, roads) and rely less on the direct heat from the sun than other reptiles. 

As for humidity, maybe give her a smaller water bowl (not sure what size you've got in there) or add ventilation holes. I wouldn't worry too much as long as the viv isn't sopping wet all the time. A fair chunk of West Africa is subtropical/tropical so I'd imagine that a lot of royals are exposed to a lot of rainfall and high humidity in the wild. Just keep an eye on her underside and be sure that her skin doesn't develop sores or scale-rot. You could give her something to climb on, too, so that if she wants to get off the floor, she can. 

What substrate have you got in? If it's a moisture-retaining one (say, potting soil, sphagnum moss or bark chips) then that'll affect your humidity levels. A lot of those hygrometers can be inaccurate too. If it's a cheaply-made one it may be giving inaccurate readings all the time.

As long as she is feeding, sloughing, behaving 'normally' etc. then I wouldn't worry too much; I know it's important to get the conditins as accurate as possible but royals are pretty hardy snakes, so I'm sure she'll be fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Richard Hanson (Aug 6, 2011)

wangle99 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to reptile forums as an actual owner although this account has been up for a few months now. I brought home my first snake today, a royal python. She's lovely! We've had no issues with her and her past records say she is a relatively consistent eater too (I know they can be fussy with food). We also have a good friend who's had a royal python for years, so if we have any problems, then we can talk to them.
> 
> 
> A few things though. I've been given different advice on SO many things, so I'd just like someone out there who's done it all before to tell me the best thing to do when it comes to humidity and temp - as it's a bit hard to make that choice by yourself when snake owners and experts are all telling you different things...
> ...


Hope you enjoy your new Royal! Good you're doing, and have done, your research! I'm always shocked when people ask me what the 'anal spurs' are, they send a picture asking "what are these, is there something wrong with my snake?". lol


----------



## wangle99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, this was so helpful! She's settled in fine and the temperature's levelled out now. The humidity is still a bit skew-iff but not at extreme end os the scale so it's all good.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

*congrats on the start to a long time togethor!*

Hope you are enjoying your royal! Congrats on the start to a very long time togethor!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Normal room humidity (40-50%) is what Royals need, no need to keep it any higher unless it's in shed & even then i wouldn't up it too much. Temps need to be 32-33* in the warm end & 27-28*C in the cool end. This can be reached by using a ceramic bulb which is connected to a thermostat & will also keep the ambient temps up in the viv too :2thumb:. Is your heat bulb connected to a thermostat? If not then it really does need to be as this will control how hot the bulb gets (a hot bulb will burn the snake). Also make sure you have a guard around the bulb. How big is the snake & how big is the viv? A tiny Royal in a big viv may get stressed due to the amot of space. You can help this by packing the viv out with plenty of hides & cover so it can move about without being seen. This will help it feel safe & secure.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I agree with above.



But a heat mat will not/should not burn a royal if controlled by a Stat.

Heavier bodied snake yes they can get burnt as the weight of the snake can cause hot spots. ie boas etc.


----------

